# HVAC duct size for toe kick installation



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Use the 5" for the feed. Make it come up under the cabinet and then install a 2"x12" register in the toe kick


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

The smallest that run should be is 5" but if it were me I'd change it to a 6" run to a 2 1/4x 12" stack to toe kick grille.


----------



## hvac5646 (May 1, 2011)

If you have space u could go to rectangular duct to your boot connection.


----------



## joeh (Dec 15, 2011)

Perfect, I think that means I'll just dump the duct feed into the cabinet void and use that as my final run. Then use the 2 / 2.5x12 grille. Maybe make a plywood box so the entire 20x24 cabinet base is narrowed down for airflow. I was worried about dropping to 4" flex, so that helps. 

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

make sure your entire outside wall is sealed well.


----------



## REP (Jul 24, 2011)

Why do a lazy azz job? stack is cheap.Run the stack from the transition boot to the toe kick.Then put the grille on the outside of the toe kick.That way you will get way more heated air into the kitchen and not waste it warming up the bottom of a cabinet.
You know in most cases it only takes a little bit to do trhings right.


----------



## joeh (Dec 15, 2011)

It wasn't that I wanted to do a lazy job, it was confusion on what was being said, and my situation. I would probably spend more time on that plywood enclosure than what you're describing! 

I've done a few searches, and I think I understand a bit better. 5" feed duct (or 6" as you earlier recommended, but the transition from the main duct is already 5", and replacing that with a 6" seems a bit trickier), then to a 90 degree bend through the floor. Connect that to an elbow boot to transition from 5" round to 2 1/4 x 12, and then run the 2 1/4 x 12 stack to the toe kick. 

Goofy me, I didn't realize there were 2 1/4 x 12 stack runs, as I thought I would have had to do the 5" round (which wouldn't fit under the cabinet) and then use a boot to the toe kick. It'll be a bit tricky due to joists and all for centering it and getting the proper length, but I understand what you're saying. Thanks for clarification, as the possibilities make MUCH more sense now. I'll see what pieces are at my local store. :thumbup:



REP said:


> Why do a lazy azz job? stack is cheap.Run the stack from the transition boot to the toe kick.Then put the grille on the outside of the toe kick.That way you will get way more heated air into the kitchen and not waste it warming up the bottom of a cabinet.
> You know in most cases it only takes a little bit to do trhings right.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

yes agree with rep on this one... install stack pipe under vanity ...don't use bottom of cabinet ..... :yes:


----------

